# D hacks DNP tablets



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

so Iv had dnp caps from d hacks before but just ordering some 125mg tablets off him now for the mrs and a little nudge for me

, anyone used the tablet form, are they as good.

The 250mg caps were amaizing and im fairly cofident the tablets will be too.

when i used the caps they didnt work aswel out of the same tub a few months later so maybe he changed to tablets to stop degrading or something


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Only used the tablets but they're good to go as far as I'm concerned - I much prefer them as you can split the pill over the course of the day should you wish.


----------



## FiftyPence (Mar 18, 2013)

I wasn't aware of this, are you saying his 125mg are tablets but his 250mg are caps?


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

FiftyPence said:


> I wasn't aware of this, are you saying his 125mg are tablets but his 250mg are caps?


They're all tablets now.


----------



## run (Apr 30, 2009)

Tried the 250 mg tablets and the old capsules. No difference in quality both excellent


----------



## FiftyPence (Mar 18, 2013)

Interesting, thanks for clarifying. Waiting to receive my first order at the moment.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't get why people think there would be any difference between capsules and pills. Both will contain the same ingredient from the same bag of raws. Geletine doesn't degrade anything and cellulouse mixer doesn't improve anything either. It's just a method of delivery. A type of transport


----------



## FiftyPence (Mar 18, 2013)

Delivery method makes no difference to me, I was just interested to learn that they even come in different form from D-H.


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

X2 tabs are just as good as caps. He has all his stuff in pill form now


----------



## ausbrah (Apr 3, 2013)

Any reason for the move over? More affordable to make?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ausbrah said:


> Any reason for the move over? More affordable to make?


Probably storage.

DNP seems to make gelatin caps brittle, and my last lot from HP would almost crumble in your hand after about a month. I'm guessing the tabs store long term better.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I don't get why people think there would be any difference between capsules and pills. Both will contain the same ingredient from the same bag of raws. Geletine doesn't degrade anything and cellulouse mixer doesn't improve anything either. It's just a method of delivery. A type of transport


Thanks for the replys guys and to @IGotTekkers I know for a fact that when used first time and then a second time out of the same tub a few months later the caps was a quarter of as affective at best so for some reason they degraded.

If you ask anyone that knows me I pay close attention to every detail of my diet and training so there were no variables, Ive also herd the same of some othe dnp users


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ausbrah said:


> Any reason for the move over? More affordable to make?


He says its cheaper and faster to make tabs.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks for the replys guys and to @IGotTekkers I know for a fact that when used first time and then a second time out of the same tub a few months later the caps was a quarter of as affective at best so for some reason they degraded.
> 
> If you ask anyone that knows me I pay close attention to every detail of my diet and training so there were no variables, Ive also herd the same of some othe dnp users


Interesting. I wonder if there was any moisture or something like that. Or what filler was used, I'd like to know what the cause would be for the compound to degrade.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Interesting. I wonder if there was any moisture or something like that. Or what filler was used, I'd like to know what the cause would be for the compound to degrade.


It was kept in a cool dry place, was about 3 months between first 2 weeks use and second time, I cant think of any logical explanation for it but know for sure it wasnt as strong, sides were verry minimal and weight loss was a lot less noticeable. Never thought much of it until I herd a few other people say the same.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

ismaele00 said:


> So, is still possible to get from that source? I got them twice from D-H but once it was shut down I lost touch with the guy... I'll keep searching then.


you cant ask about sources on here.

ahh silly people..


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks for the replys guys and to @IGotTekkers I know for a fact that when used first time and then a second time out of the same tub a few months later the caps was a quarter of as affective at best so for some reason they degraded.
> 
> If you ask anyone that knows me I pay close attention to every detail of my diet and training so there were no variables, Ive also herd the same of some othe dnp users


Do you think the same could happen with steroids? Got all my next cycle orals in caps got me paranoid now.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Do you think the same could happen with steroids? Got all my next cycle orals in caps got me paranoid now.


No mate im pretty sure your safe there, dnp is in crystallised form and i think this is why this happens.

aas aslong as kept in a cool dry dark place should be fine


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> No mate im pretty sure your safe there, dnp is in crystallised form and i think this is why this happens.
> 
> aas aslong as kept in a cool dry dark place should be fine


i had my dnp in cupboard for months but didnt open reckon it would of made a difference?

mine are tablets rather than caps as well actually maybe makes no difference? im bloody hot either way


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i had my dnp in cupboard for months but didnt open reckon it would of made a difference?
> 
> mine are tablets rather than caps as well actually maybe makes no difference? im bloody hot either way


no mate i think the whole point is when i opened mine let all the air and moisture in and saved the rest until later


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> no mate i think the whole point is when i opened mine let all the air and moisture in and saved the rest until later


i had some caps i left out and when i came back 3 months later they were all messed up so threw them away.

I should of tried setting them on fire see if they blew up


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

ismaele00 said:


> I know. I didn't ask for the source. I've just got in touch again. Ahh, silly people.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/220357-d-hacks-site.html

i reiterate my previous point. Really how hard is it?


----------



## in4cliffs (Jun 4, 2013)

Havent run this stuff for a while interested to see if thses tabs are as good as the old caps, in for results/feedback


----------

